# Question for pedal drive yakkers



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I am thinking of taking the plunge to the dark side and getting a Hobie Outback from my Malibu stealth 12. The Stealth has been a good yak but I think I can be a lot more productive with a pedal drive. I fish Lake Erie primarily. When fishing into the wind or current how easy is it to hold position if i continue to pedal and fish? It sounds simple but if you have never pedaled and fished (not trolling) does it take awhile to get used to? I am getting tired of fishing a small rock pile (maybe 20 yards of a good area) and unless it's dead calm which is rare on Erie, I have to keep putting the rod down and paddling back every 30 seconds or so. I definitely plan on demoing one and I am not in a hurry, but I am anxious to hear your opinions.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Holding your position in current and fishing is extremely easy. Getting used too pedaling and fishing takes a matter of minutes. Now that they have redesigned the outback to have the vantage ct seating, a more open cockpit for standing they are quickly becoming the yak to have. Also with the redesign, finding a used one right now would be extremely easy. But if you can swing it the new vantage seating is night and day over the previous model seat. If your ever up in Sandusky area stop in at Lakevue marina in Marblehead and talk to Jodie. She's very knowledgeable, I would stay far away from buckeye sports center in regards to finding a dealer.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Just curious what's wrong with Buckeye? I stopped in there over the weekend. I am leaning towards a 2015. But I have heard of guys rigging up a lawnchair type chair on the older outbacks. Thoughts on that?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a bad experience with buckeye this summer. I had a problem with my mirage drive popping out of the drive when in use. It was caused by some the center pin being worn on. No big deal, easy fix. That problem has been solved by hobie. So I went in there and told them about it and asked if I could borrow a demo drive from them to make sure it wasn't my yak that was the problem. At first they said no, they won't do that. In the mean time I had talked to the 3 other dealers in the state about the problem and they all said without hesitation they would let me borrow one. I went back to buckeye and told them this and reluctantly they let me use one. Also there "Hobie guru" only works 2 days a week during the summer. That's ridiculous in my eyes. They are a power boat dealer first and barely want to be a yak dealer in my eyes. Yeah I've heard of guys doing that. If you can find an outback cheap enough I would go that route with the chair, but also I would keep an eye on the 2015 because they made them a way better yak to fish out of then previous years.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> Holding your position in current and fishing is extremely easy. Getting used too pedaling and fishing takes a matter of minutes. Now that they have redesigned the outback to have the vantage ct seating, a more open cockpit for standing they are quickly becoming the yak to have. Also with the redesign, finding a used one right now would be extremely easy. But if you can swing it the new vantage seating is night and day over the previous model seat. If your ever up in Sandusky area stop in at Lakevue marina in Marblehead and talk to Jodie. She's very knowledgeable, I would stay far away from buckeye sports center in regards to finding a dealer.


X2!

I was hoping to go for one but with my current situation I had to put it off but when I do the above mentioned good folks at Lakevue will be my choice without hesitation!
Jodie knows your stuff!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

KTKiff, sorry for the hijack, but, I have a question for Kayakcle.

I'm considering buying a pedal yak. What advice can you give me to help steer me in the right direction. Primary reason for this is, I had a heart attack in January and have been out only 2x since then. I'm thinking if I can pedal I might be more inclined to get out. I fish Caesars Creek locally and will take it to the Outer Banks and fish the ocean and shallow Pamlico Sound.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't forget about the pedal driven Mariner. For bigger water and trolling it works great. The ability to move backwards can keep you in one area better than any other kayak. I fish the rocks off of East 72nd and it was fairly simple fishing a specific spot.
I tested my heart rate (thats the track coach in me)and pedaling a moderate rate produced a heart rate was around 110-120 . I trolled Lake Erie for six hours straight going 1 to 2 mph no problem.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey backlash, the two major pedal brands are Hobie and native. Hobies drive system is similar to a stair master when using it and native is like a bicycle. There's no getting around it...they are heavy boats. So consider that. As keepitreel stated the native can go in reverse but you get a paddle when you purchase a hobie so its nice but not a necessity. Best thing to do would be to find a local dealer for both and test drive.


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Plastic boats are toys.:T

Go glass homie:bananalama:


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I love my hobies they are the best money I ever spent. Have original outback fish, had a pro angler (until stolen). Very expensive but it's a step up from any other kayak fishing. I can troll two rods and read a book at the same time. I had over 6k in my two rigs but I still wouldn't trade them for a boat. They are also very well made. I've had my outback 7-8 years now and she still runs great. Get the turbo fins, they make a difference.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

How was your pro angler stolen?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bassthumb said:


> Get the turbo fins, they make a difference.


What are turbo fins, and how do they improve the yak?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

The turbo fins are an upgrade to the standard fins that come on the mirage drive. All 2015 models now have the turbo fins standard. They offer more surface area versus the standard fins which allows you to move a little faster in the water.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I like the mirage drive Hobie had for shallow water as opposed to the Native drive. The Native drive is heavy and would be an issue in shallow water.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh yeah...and when it comes too weeds, mirage drive is far better to have.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I hate to admit but the weeds, lily pads and ice chunks are a problem.
Fishing the leesville tournament showed me first hand about the weed issue. It's simple to clean off but a hassle when you have to pick it up out of the water.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

KTkiff said:


> But I have heard of guys rigging up a lawnchair type chair on the older outbacks. Thoughts on that?



I met a great guy down NC, N Topsail Beach area, while fishing the New River inlet,,,, I told him to join the OGF Kayak discussions.
He had a Hobie and said that he can't live without it.
Moderate surf, heavy current w rising & falling tides,,, NO PROBLEM hands free fishing!
Here's a pic of his rig,,,, I hope he sees it and adds to the conversation.
He sure was knowledgeable 


(If any of you yackers are heading to NC OBX or near N Topsail Beach for the first time,,,, I found some awesome spots to launch & explore. Sheepsheads, Reds, flounder, blues.)


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm late to comment here, but I love my Hobie Outback. Anyone have any recommendations on a seat upgrade though? Not the lawnchair type though, that would raise the center of gravity too much and make it very unstable on Erie. Looking for something with a low center of gravity with a lot of cusioning. Two pegs on the bottom to lock in


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

nooffseason said:


> I'm late to comment here, but I love my Hobie Outback. Anyone have any recommendations on a seat upgrade though? Not the lawnchair type though, that would raise the center of gravity too much and make it very unstable on Erie. Looking for something with a low center of gravity with a lot of cusioning. Two pegs on the bottom to lock in


I have heard people mention a turkey chair

I demo'd the outback today when I was in PA for work. When pedaling and fishing it really will take getting used to having my knees up high and in the way. Any thoughts on that? Maybe it will be different with the raised seat in the 2015?

The rudder kept messing up. I don't want to be out on the water with the rudder coming out of position all the time.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Theyve really paid attention to the 2015 outback. Made it geared towards fishing unlike years past. You should have no problems with it


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I noticed on the PA the seat is higher and the knees aren't up in the air like the older outbacks. They say the outback will have the same seat as the PA. Will the seat be able to sit as high in the New Outback?


----------

